# Calling all Horseman..... Ready to Ride Again?



## TripleF

ANNOUNCEMENT

URGENT...URGENT.....This just in! A gorilla needs bombing. 

Similar to what you all did to me a couple of weeks ago, except this time I am coordinating an all out bombing raid on ______________.

If you are not too saddle weary and would like to carry out another execution PM me for the details.


----------



## freakygar

PM sent

I have a fresh horse and ready to ride.

Al


----------



## massphatness

PM sent

Ordinance inventory undertaken.


----------



## houdini

PM Sent

Houdini will make the target disappear!


----------



## hk3

You know Im in again! Saddle up! PM sent!


----------



## TripleF

Let the madness begin.

Stay tuned to this bat channel........


----------



## Aladdin Sane

I'm all suited up and ready to roll!


----------



## TripleF

Caped Crusaders are:

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
Houdini
Dantzig
rack04
GoodFella


----------



## GoodFella

count me in cus this is one good monky.

*Henry:* He knew what went on at that cab stand and every once and a while I'd have to take a beating. But by then, I didn't care. The way I saw it, everybody takes a beating sometime.


----------



## TripleF

As was last time......

THIS IS TO BE KEPT A HIGH PRIORITY SECRET


----------



## houdini

fishforfree said:


> Caped Crusaders are:
> 
> SmokeyJoe
> Aladdin Sane
> hk3
> massphatness
> ahc4353
> awsmith4


HOUDINI disappears again?? :ss


----------



## TripleF

*Please PM ME*.......if you are interested for this mission.


----------



## TripleF

houdini said:


> HOUDINI disappears again?? :ss


Naw man....it's there.......look again...

;-)


----------



## houdini

The real magician is you I say!!

:chk


----------



## TripleF

houdini said:


> The real magician is you I say!!
> 
> :chk


Now, you're getting the message!! :r :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Count me in...
(From an old Tom T. Hall song)
*Faster Horses
Younger Women
Older Whiskey
and... More Money!*


----------



## RevSmoke

Is it OK if ride a F117 instead of a horse? Heavier payload max...:tu:chk


----------



## TripleF

RevSmoke said:


> Is it OK if ride a F117 instead of a horse? Heavier payload max...:tu:chk


Oh yeah, bring it, ride it, just drive it like you stole it, is what I say!!!

C'mon Rev.......bring whatcha got.


----------



## smokeyscotch

PM Sent!

Saddled up and ready!


----------



## awsmith4

smokeyscotch said:


> PM Sent!
> 
> Saddled up and ready!


Saddled

I thought we were riding broke-backed.......I mean bare-backed....oh damn those Freudian slips


----------



## bobarian

Call the target I'm ready to ride.:tu


----------



## DBall

I'm down like "whoa".


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> I'm down like "whoa".


Bring your camera. Oh ya, you don't have one. Sorry I forgot.

:ss


----------



## TimButz2

Count me in Scott, PM sent.


----------



## snkbyt

I'm in, always up for a bombing


----------



## TripleF

The Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 16!!

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt


----------



## malinois1

fishforfree said:


> The Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 16!!
> 
> SmokeyJoe
> Aladdin Sane
> hk3
> massphatness
> ahc4353
> awsmith4
> houdini
> Dantzig
> GoodFella
> Dball
> Bobarian
> SmokeyScotch
> BigVito
> TimButz2
> Hurricane6
> snkbyt
> Malinois1


Make that 17


----------



## hk3

This is going to be great once again! I hope we have an aircraft big enough to deliver this thing!


----------



## RevSmoke

fishforfree said:


> The Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 16!!
> 
> SmokeyJoe
> Aladdin Sane
> hk3
> massphatness
> ahc4353
> awsmith4
> houdini
> Dantzig
> GoodFella
> Dball
> Bobarian
> SmokeyScotch
> BigVito
> TimButz2
> Hurricane6
> snkbyt


When you log in, and there is a list, does your own name disappear? Oh yeah, forgot, for this bombing mission I'm flying a F117 stealth - that must be why my name isn't on the list...:tu


----------



## TripleF

RevSmoke said:


> When you log in, and there is a list, does your own name disappear? Oh yeah, forgot, for this bombing mission I'm flying a F117 stealth - that must be why my name isn't on the list...:tu


Dang......frgot to add ya Rev.

I'll change that and add another rider............Mr. Maduro!!


----------



## TripleF

The CORRECTED Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 22!!

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican


-


----------



## Conch Republican

*Giddy up!*


----------



## Eternal Rider

I always enjoy a good ride.
Count me in.

Harland


----------



## TheRealBonger

I cannot wait to see the destruction! This is going to be HUGE! :ss


----------



## smokin5

Giddee-Yup - Let's Ride!!:cb


----------



## BamaDoc77

You can almost hear the footsteps:tu (hooves)


----------



## TripleF

The CORRECTED Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 25!!

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5



Ohhhhhh boy, as my father use to say to us kids......."This is gonna hurt you alot more than it's gonna hurt me." Uhhhhhhhhhhh, maybe I have it backwards.......


----------



## BamaDoc77

This cant be safe with that motley crew list ...ha ha


----------



## TripleF

The CORRECTED Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 26!!

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The CORRECTED *Caped Crusaders *list grows.......to 26!!

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle

Found this picture of *FishForFree*:









:ss


----------



## Volt

Not sure who your real target is, but one of you caped cigar smokers who ride on wooden horses on the merry go round, but one you has bombed me. The wife says we need the tent tonight. Strangely enough, it came from NC. I only know 1 person in NC. 

SmokeyJoe.....

First first Al and now you???? We'll see and post the damage when I get home.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Volt said:


> Not sure who your real target is, but one of you caped cigar smokers who ride on wooden horses on the merry go round, but one you has bombed me. The wife says we need the tent tonight. Strangely enough, it came from NC. I only know 1 person in NC.
> 
> SmokeyJoe.....
> 
> First first Al and now you???? We'll see and post the damage when I get home.


Hmmm... North Carolina? Really? That's interesting.


----------



## freakygar

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hmmm... North Carolina? Really? That's interesting.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## shilala

I'm right up in it. :tu
This is gonna be a lot more fun from this seat.


----------



## BigVito

inforthespin


----------



## KenS

PM sent. Saddling up...


----------



## hk3

Dear Barbara this is going to be awesome!


----------



## malinois1

I can't wait to see the destruction!!! :mn:gn:gn


----------



## smokeyscotch

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hmmm... North Carolina? Really? That's interesting.


:r Sounds like Volt got a JOLT!


----------



## Nabinger16

Oh yeah... I'm in!!!!

PM Sent


----------



## hk3

This thing is outa control!!!!!!!!!! Sweet! :mn


----------



## TripleF

The NEW Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 30!!

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfu

Batman..."I believe somebody is in for some catestrophic annialation Robin." 

"I agree Batman.......Holy Massive Destruction."

BIF! BAM ! POW!


----------



## gnukfu

PM sent - I won't miss it this time!!


----------



## TripleF

Come on in George!!! :tu


We're up to 30 Locked and Loaded Caped Crusaders prepared to Crush!!


----------



## taltos

Made my selections while I was still grumpy today and they are sitting in a still open box in a cooler ready to kick butt.:ss


----------



## TripleF

taltos said:


> Made my selections while I was still grumpy today and they are sitting in a still open box in a cooler ready to kick butt.:ss


Conseiderate. Planned. Destructive. 
Noice.......very noice!


----------



## malinois1

My trigger finger is starting to itch!


----------



## TripleF

malinois1 said:


> My trigger finger is starting to itch!


Easy killer........

Just a few more days. Hang in there.........eeeeeezeeeeeeeee now


----------



## Eternal Rider

fishforfree said:


> Easy killer........
> 
> Just a few more days. Hang in there.........eeeeeezeeeeeeeee now


But the wait is killing me!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

Eternal Rider said:


> But the wait is killing me!!!!!


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Nabinger16

Eternal Rider said:


> But the wait is killing me!!!!!


We don't any spoilers fired... One shot, one kill!! Or should I say 30+ shots and one kill!!! What a MASSACRE!! Muwahahahaha MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## shilala

We need some more bodies up in here.
Everybody PM your buds and get em in here!!!


----------



## BigVito

shilala said:


> We need some more bodies up in here.
> Everybody PM your buds and get em in here!!!


if I had buds I would :r


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Got the ponies ready to ride! PM Sent...


----------



## BamaDoc77

St. Lou Stu said:


> Got the ponies ready to ride! PM Sent...


I am going to PRETEND thats not on my screen


----------



## St. Lou Stu

BamaDoc77 said:


> I am going to PRETEND thats not on my screen


Sorry Stu...... really, they're not mine.....


----------



## hk3

St. Lou Stu said:


> Sorry Stu...... really, they're not mine.....


:r:r:r:r


----------



## TripleF

BATMAN reporting in boyz. We're taking over Gotham City!!

One more boy bomber added to the raid. Speaking of boyz....aren't there any girls that want to help with the rampage? There were none in mine either. 

Hmmmmmmmmm......maybe they're too scared huh? :r


----------



## TripleF

The NEW Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 31! Don't forget to mail your time bombs next Wed. the 9th. Roger? Over and out!

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfu
St. Lou Stu

-


----------



## malinois1

Nabinger16 said:


> We don't any spoilers fired... One shot, one kill!! Or should I say 30+ shots and one kill!!! What a MASSACRE!! Muwahahahaha MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Hahahahaha I guess we can call this a firing squad? :mn:gn


----------



## malinois1

shilala said:


> We need some more bodies up in here.
> Everybody PM your buds and get em in here!!!


I did!! Marcus should be joining in shortly!!!


----------



## hk3

malinois1 said:


> Hahahahaha I guess we can call this a firing squad? :mn:gn


Im getting a little excited myself! Ready for the attack!

:mn:mn:mn


----------



## bobarian

fishforfree said:


> The NEW Caped Crusaders list grows.......to 31! Don't forget to mail your time bombs next Wed. the 9th. Roger? Over and out!
> 
> SmokeyJoe
> Aladdin Sane
> hk3 (& silent side rider)
> massphatness
> ahc4353
> awsmith4
> houdini
> Dantzig
> GoodFella
> Dball
> Bobarian
> SmokeyScotch
> BigVito
> TimButz2
> Hurricane6
> snkbyt
> malinois1
> RevSmoke
> Mr. Maduro
> taltos
> ja3480
> ConchRepublican
> EternalRider
> Shilala (yep....the one and only)
> Smokin5
> Gargoyle
> KenS
> Nabinger16
> gnukfu
> St. Lou Stu
> 
> -


There is some serious firepower here. This group makes the Wild Bunch look like Our Gang.:r:chk


----------



## dwhitacre

Is it too late to get in on this!!! If not, sign me up!!!:tu

BTW - PM me who we are hitting... please!!!


----------



## LordOfWu

dwhitacre said:


> Is it too late to get in on this!!! If not, sign me up!!!:tu
> 
> BTW - PM me who we are hitting... please!!!


:tpd:

PM coming Triple F!


----------



## ML1980

Saddle up and lets' Ride PM on the way.:tu


----------



## TripleF

WooooooooHoooooooo :chk :chk :chk

The list of masked swordsmen continues to grow to...........34

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfu
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre

Keep in mind....the target for launch is Wed 4/9.


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> PM sent
> 
> I have a fresh horse and ready to ride.
> 
> Al


well just make sure ya clean up the road apples:chk:chk


----------



## MarkinCA

I believe this will be the end results regarding the "targeted" one...


----------



## Nabinger16

MarkinCA said:


> I believe this will be the end results regarding the "targeted" one...
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eFqdmV5aqk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eFqdmV5aqk


I didn't know there was actual footage of the mailman arriving at Scott's house. That's pretty nifty!


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> well just make sure ya clean up the road apples:chk:chk


I'll save all the apples just for you my friend. :ss

Your pal,
Al


----------



## malinois1

ahc4353 said:


> I'll save all the apples just for you my friend. :ss
> 
> Your pal,
> Al


Ewwww. I jusy got an evil idea for a bomb! :r:bn


----------



## taltos

malinois1 said:


> Ewwww. I jusy got an evil idea for a bomb! :r:bn


I have access to a dairy farm.:chk:chk


----------



## Eternal Rider

I hope whoever it is has a corral big enough for all these horsemen.


----------



## rwhit37

Sign me up! PM me the target! Always ready to be part of the destruction!:tu


----------



## ahbroody

I am new but I am willing to bomb someone. :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

WooooooooHoooooooo :chk :chk :chk

The list of masked swordsmen continues to grow to...........35

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfu
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre
SteveDMatt

Keep in mind....the target for launch is Wed 4/9.

PM sent for coordinates.


----------



## hk3

Updating the list of Zoro's that will be riding!

Looks like we are up to *36*!

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfu
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre
SteveDMatt
Ahbroody

:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## TripleF

hk3 said:


> Updating the list of Zoro's that will be riding!
> 
> Looks like we are up to *36*!
> 
> SmokeyJoe
> Aladdin Sane
> hk3 (& silent side rider)
> massphatness
> ahc4353
> awsmith4
> houdini
> Dantzig
> GoodFella
> Dball
> Bobarian
> SmokeyScotch
> BigVito
> TimButz2
> Hurricane6
> snkbyt
> malinois1
> RevSmoke
> Mr. Maduro
> taltos
> ja3480
> ConchRepublican
> EternalRider
> Shilala (yep....the one and only)
> Smokin5
> Gargoyle
> KenS
> Nabinger16
> gnukfu
> St. Lou Stu
> Lord of Wu
> ML1980
> dwhitacre
> SteveDMatt
> Ahbroody
> rwhit37
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn


Let's make it 37 shall we?


----------



## TripleF

NOTE - 
Missile Launch scheduled fo Wednesday April 9th for scheduled devistation arrival on Friday April 11th or Saturday April 12th. 

:tu :ss :tu :ss :tu :ss


----------



## malinois1

There will be some massive destruction going on here! :ss I cant wait to see the bomb!


----------



## hk3

Well.......


----------



## massphatness

Commander,

Requesting orders regarding DC numbers.


----------



## hk3

Dear fellow horsemen,
I am unable to participate in this event anymore due to recent problems. 
I am no longer able to participate. Good luck on your mission to bomb.... and I thank you Triple F for taking this thing under your wing! You're a great man in my book! :tu


----------



## TripleF

massphatness said:


> Commander,
> 
> Requesting orders regarding DC numbers.


SDA.........

Sender Discrestion Advised

:r :r :r

Once they are launched there will be no avoiding the devistation even if you have a a ready-to-rebuild construction company on hand! :ss


----------



## shilala

Mine's gonna be coming in end over end.
It'll probably just make a big thud. Or a splat. I have no clue what I'm gonna send.
Maybe the neighbor's dog. That'd be cool. Nobody sends enough dogs anymore.


----------



## longknocker

That would be a first!!! If anyone could pull that off, it would be you, Bro!!!

Re: Calling all Horseman..... Ready to Ride Again? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mine's gonna be coming in end over end.
It'll probably just make a big thud. Or a splat. I have no clue what I'm gonna send.
Maybe the neighbor's dog. That'd be cool. Nobody sends enough dogs anymore


----------



## massphatness

shilala said:


> Mine's gonna be coming in end over end.
> It'll probably just make a big thud. Or a splat. I have no clue what I'm gonna send.
> Maybe the neighbor's dog. That'd be cool. Nobody sends enough dogs anymore.


Maybe you build some sort of atomic matter reducer/transporter and just beam it over to the target.


----------



## TripleF

48 hours Before Blast Offf and we add another instigator of pain.....

TOTAL NOW = *38 (forgot to add myself.......)*

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
Mr. Maduro 
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfu
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre
SteveDMatt
Ahbroody
Bax
FishForFREE

Looking forward to meeting all of you at the Launching Pad on Wednesday April 9th! :chk :chk :chk


----------



## RevSmoke

So, we're all supposed to launch on the 9th, right?

And we're sending these to...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

Disney Land. Right?


----------



## TripleF

RevSmoke said:


> So, we're all supposed to launch on the 9th, right?
> 
> And we're sending these to...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Disney Land. Right?


Roger! Over and out good buddy. Bring it on home. Deliver the goods. Get 'er done. You got the mojo!! :tu


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> Maybe you build some sort of atomic matter reducer/transporter and just beam it over to the target.


I don't mess with radioactive material ever since the Antimatter Whatsamatter Reactor incident.


----------



## TripleF

48 hours Before Blast Offf 
TOTAL NOW = *37 (forgot to add myself.......)*

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfu
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre
SteveDMatt
Ahbroody
Bax
FishForFREE


----------



## rwhit37

i got left off the list. its 38!


----------



## TripleF

TOTAL NOW = *38 (forgot to add rwhit37......)*

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfupadron42
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre
SteveDMatt
Ahbroody
Bax
FishForFREE
rwhit37


----------



## Eternal Rider

longknocker said:


> That would be a first!!! If anyone could pull that off, it would be you, Bro!!!
> 
> Re: Calling all Horseman..... Ready to Ride Again?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mine's gonna be coming in end over end.
> It'll probably just make a big thud. Or a splat. I have no clue what I'm gonna send.
> Maybe the neighbor's dog. That'd be cool. Nobody sends enough dogs anymore


We can ride again. Just tell me when to saddle up.


----------



## Padron42

TOTAL NOW = *39 *

SmokeyJoe
Aladdin Sane
hk3 (& silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfupadron42
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre
SteveDMatt
Ahbroody
Bax
FishForFREE
rwhit37
Padron42


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sorry guys... I am going to have to drop out. Happy bombing! :ss

TOTAL NOW = *37 *

Aladdin Sane
(silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfupadron42
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre
SteveDMatt
Ahbroody
Bax
FishForFREE
rwhit37
Padron42


----------



## BigVito

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sorry guys... I am going to have to drop out. Happy bombing! :ss
> 
> TOTAL NOW = *37 *
> 
> Aladdin Sane
> (silent side rider)
> massphatness
> ahc4353
> awsmith4
> houdini
> Dantzig
> GoodFella
> Dball
> Bobarian
> SmokeyScotch
> BigVito
> TimButz2
> Hurricane6
> snkbyt
> malinois1
> RevSmoke
> taltos
> ja3480
> ConchRepublican
> EternalRider
> Shilala (yep....the one and only)
> Smokin5
> Gargoyle
> KenS
> Nabinger16
> gnukfupadron42
> St. Lou Stu
> Lord of Wu
> ML1980
> dwhitacre
> SteveDMatt
> Ahbroody
> Bax
> FishForFREE
> rwhit37
> Padron42


wow, you drop out and we go from 39-37


----------



## SmokeyJoe

BigVito said:


> wow, you drop out and we go from 39-37


Yeah... count 'em up... hk3 had dropped out but was still on the list. Sorry guys! :hn


----------



## ahbroody

Guess I will enlarge my bomb to help compensate. Got some extra stuff I can part with. Was going to send a sneak attack but will wait a week or so for that. :tu


----------



## massphatness

For what it's worth, I fully intend to send my part out tomorrow as planned, and I do so in support of my friend, FishForFree. (Please do not construe this as an indictment of anyone who chooses not to move forward. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and I have the utmost respect for the brothers & sisters of CS.)

The behind the scenes machinations have made this one of the more interesting things I've been involved with here, but TripleF is my compadre, my bro, my friend and I do it more for him than anything else.

FFF -- like I said in my initial PM to you concenring this strike: "I'd ride with you anytime!":tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

massphatness said:


> For what it's worth, I fully intend to send my part out tomorrow as planned, and I do so in support of my friend, FishForFree.
> 
> The behind the scenes machinations have made this one of the more interesting things I've been involved with here, but TripleF is my compadre, my bro, my friend and I do it more for him than anything else.
> 
> FFF -- like I said in my initial PM to you concenring this strike: "I'd ride with you anytime!":tu


:tpd: I'm ridin like the Outlaw Josey Wales. Always double back for a friend. The Trail Boss on the ride is a great BOTL and friend. Therefore, I ride. :tu


----------



## freakygar

smokeyscotch said:


> :tpd: I'm ridin like the Outlaw Josey Wales. Always double back for a friend. The Trail Boss on the ride is a great BOTL and friend. Therefore, I ride. :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

You won't be on your own, I'll stand by you.
I'll stand by you
I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you.
I'll stand by you,
Take me in into your darkest hour and I'll never desert you
I'll stand by you.

Nuff said.


----------



## taltos

Ordnance loaded, all safety wires removed. Aircraft is warming up and the pilots are getting ready in the ready room. Wheel chocks and tie downs have been removed. Tomorrow we roll.:tu


----------



## replicant_argent

You guys scare me. I don't think FFF has/will ever recover(ed). I hope the poor bastid is ready for some heavy lifting.
:r

Bombing is fun. I can't help but look like an insane maniac when I have a few in the air too.


----------



## TripleF

Updated List - Less than 24 hours befor e departure. I thank all of you for your involvment and commitment to this mission and me!! I really do. Let's blow this town apart and make the local newspapers cover the devistation!!

*One for all and, ALL FOR ONE !!*

*RIDE ON CRUSADERS!!!*

Aladdin Sane
(silent side rider)
massphatness
ahc4353
awsmith4
houdini
Dantzig
GoodFella
Dball
Bobarian
SmokeyScotch
BigVito
TimButz2
Hurricane6
snkbyt
malinois1
RevSmoke
taltos
ja3480
ConchRepublican
EternalRider
Shilala (yep....the one and only)
Smokin5
Gargoyle
KenS 
Nabinger16
gnukfupadron42
St. Lou Stu
Lord of Wu
ML1980
dwhitacre
SteveDMatt
Ahbroody
Bax
FishForFREE
rwhit37
Padron42
Field
dunng

*Total count is irrelevant....*
*Damage IS!*


----------



## MithShrike

Alas, I cannot ride with y'all. Runnin' outta ammo.


----------



## Gargoyle

This should be sweet!!!


----------



## BigVito

Gargoyle said:


> This should be sweet!!!


and Smokey


----------



## dwhitacre

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yeah... count 'em up... hk3 had dropped out but was still on the list. Sorry guys! :hn


Am I missing something? Did the target get himself into trouble???

One way or another he is in trouble!!!:r


----------



## Conch Republican

Everyone is in trouble - I think Mythshrike is shooting blanks! :ss


----------



## shilala

smokeyscotch said:


> :tpd: I'm ridin like the Outlaw Josey Wales. Always double back for a friend. The Trail Boss on the ride is a great BOTL and friend. Therefore, I ride. :tu





massphatness said:


> For what it's worth, I fully intend to send my part out tomorrow as planned, and I do so in support of my friend, FishForFree. (Please do not construe this as an indictment of anyone who chooses not to move forward. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and I have the utmost respect for the brothers & sisters of CS.)
> 
> The behind the scenes machinations have made this one of the more interesting things I've been involved with here, but TripleF is my compadre, my bro, my friend and I do it more for him than anything else.
> 
> FFF -- like I said in my initial PM to you concenring this strike: "I'd ride with you anytime!":tu


Ditto.
Lead, follow, or get out of the way. 
Take us out the home stretch, tripple F. :tu


----------



## massphatness

Rockets are fueled. Launch sequence initiated.


----------



## SteveDMatt

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!!

Coordinates programmed and deployment will commence tomorrow AM.


----------



## ML1980

PM sent to fishforfree with C.D, So I'm ready to fire for EFFECT!!!:gn Man he best get in a Nuke shelter.:gn


----------



## Conch Republican

Target acquired - snapshot on tubes 2 and 4
DC# fuhgedaboutit


----------



## Gargoyle

http://www.prankcallsunlimited.com/freesound2/Alarm02.wav

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## smokeyscotch

DC# itsyoa$$

No escaping THIS.


----------



## dwhitacre

Launch is imminent!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

taltos said:


> I have access to a dairy farm.:chk:chk


Careful now....you know what happens to bodies put in a manure pile don't ya.........they disappear....bones and all:r:r


----------



## houdini

READY.....AIM..........:gn


----------



## malinois1

Missles on the rail sir and ready to launch! :chk:gn:gn:mn


----------



## shilala

Done deal.
She's in the mailbox ready to go.


----------



## malinois1

:tpd:


----------



## ahbroody

bomb doors open.
release will occur tomorrow morning.
This dude is going to get fugged up good. :r


----------



## gnukfu

Ummmm yeah what they said.....the crow flies at dusk!


----------



## TripleF

malinois1 said:


> Missles on the rail sir and ready to launch! :chk:gn:gn:mn


*FIRE*


----------



## TripleF

*FIRE*​


----------



## taltos

Bomb go bye bye.:ss


----------



## awsmith4

Bombs away!!!


----------



## Bax

It's all boxed up, just waiting for the babysitter to show!

Couldn't find a missile or bombing pic where the pilot was holding his kids....


----------



## dunng

FIRED! :ss


----------



## massphatness

dunng said:


> FIRED! :ss


:tpd:


----------



## shilala

Bax said:


> It's all boxed up, just waiting for the babysitter to show!
> 
> Couldn't find a missile or bombing pic where the pilot was holding his kids....


You're gonna drop kids on this dood?
Dood, that's critical mass right there. Totally badass and WAY over the top.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Bax said:


> It's all boxed up, just waiting for the babysitter to show!
> 
> Couldn't find a missile or bombing pic where the pilot was holding his kids....


The Babysitter is here. Bye Bye Bomb Bomb!

"You really fired a bomb! Not Bad!" "Hey, do I look like DeNiro?"


----------



## TripleF

*FIRE*​
*dc#HOLY CRAP THIS WILL HURT *


----------



## SmokeyJoe

fishforfree said:


> *FIRE*​
> *dc#HOLY CRAP THIS WILL HURT *


Well guys... glad my schedule worked out for me to ride along side.

DC # 0479 7712 9160 2500... *TOAST* :ss


----------



## freakygar

Fast Company en-route to target as ordered.


----------



## Padron42

On my way out the door to the post office. :gn:chk


----------



## Gargoyle

Houston, we have liftoff.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Bombs Away!!!!!


----------



## pnoon

*You guys are nucking futs.*


----------



## Bax

The package is locked and loaded! :tuFire in the hole!


----------



## Bax

smokeyscotch said:


> The Babysitter is here. Bye Bye Bomb Bomb!
> 
> "You really fired a bomb! Not Bad!" "Hey, do I look like DeNiro?"


HA! I got a laugh out of that one!


----------



## RevSmoke

Carpet bombing run.

But to who? I won't say... But, I will post a pic of what's coming your way... 
Fresh Roasted coffee - this morning - a blend of Columbian & Sumatran... hope you have a grinder.
home grown rasberry jam.
fresh maple syrup - from local trees.

Oh yeah, and a few cigars.


----------



## TripleF

RevSmoke said:


> Carpet bombing run.
> 
> But to who? I won't say... But, I will post a pic of what's coming your way...
> Fresh Roasted coffee - this morning - a blend of Columbian & Sumatran... hope you have a grinder.
> home grown rasberry jam.
> fresh maple syrup - from local trees.
> 
> Oh yeah, and a few cigars.


Oh yeah........the cigars are nice, BUT the homemade raspberry jam......ewwe, that's the bomb right there......on some toasted pumpernickel bread.....it's ta die for. I promise ya!!

Nice ammo their Rev. I'm proud to have you on board with me!!


----------



## Bax

RevSmoke said:


> Carpet bombing run.
> 
> But to who? I won't say... But, I will post a pic of what's coming your way...
> Fresh Roasted coffee - this morning - a blend of Columbian & Sumatran... hope you have a grinder.
> home grown rasberry jam.
> fresh maple syrup - from local trees.
> 
> Oh yeah, and a few cigars.


It's not nice to show the rest of us up! :tu This is going to kick arse!


----------



## DBall

RevSmoke said:


> * Fresh Roasted coffee* - this morning - a blend of Columbian & Sumatran...


:dr I had someone send me fresh roasted coffee once. It was the best cup of coffee I'd ever had. Friggin yum, I say!

PS - I launched, too.


----------



## freakygar

Bax said:


> It's not nice to show the rest of us up! :tu This is going to kick arse!


Fresh maple syrup from real trees, OMG how I miss that.

That is some bomb my man.

Al


----------



## TripleF

Man, let me tell ya, we are puttin' the Molly Whop on this gorilla. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> *Fresh maple syrup from real trees, OMG how I miss that.*
> 
> That is some bomb my man.
> 
> Al


Hummmmmmm


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> Hummmmmmm


:r:r


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> Hummmmmmm


Stand down Sailor!

Bax is that the Fancy Grade? Yummmmmmmmm


----------



## malinois1

ahc4353 said:


> Stand down Sailor!


Strike that! Bombs away! :tu:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel

Shit How Did I Completely Miss This!? Is It Too Late For Me To Jump In!?


----------



## freakygar

Never to late. I'll send you the info now.

Al

PM Sent.


----------



## ahbroody

ordinance was released this afternoon from CA. The Postal worked advised even though it was after 3pm it should still arrive at its target destination on time. attempted to compensate for the 2 who could not deploy. :tu


----------



## ML1980

BOMBING run complete, Target will be in flames on time !!:ss


----------



## Nabinger16

OMG.... I feel like CRAP! I can't believe what I did! I'm sorry guys... I JUST SENT A FREAKEN BOMB TO A FELLOW BOTL! I can't stop it now, so say your good byes real quick like, he doesn't have long for this Earth... Goodbye my friend... Whoever you are! Muhahahahahah


----------



## ja3480

Bombs Away!!! 

Friday!!! It will be Christmas my friend !!! Enjoy!!

That jam was looking gooooooood!!!


----------



## ahbroody

I am demanding photos of the destruction.
This will be comical. If 39x5=195 if some people like me practiced gorilla math we are talking well over 200 sticks.
OOOOOOOOOOO the humanity!!


----------



## TripleF

ja3480 said:


> Bombs Away!!!
> 
> Friday!!! It will be Christmas my friend !!! Enjoy!!
> 
> That jam was looking gooooooood!!!


Truer words have never been spoken!! :tu


----------



## smokin5

Saddled up & riding in force!


----------



## TripleF

smokin5 said:


> Saddled up & riding in force!


Yes sir.....that's us!!! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

The calm before the storm........

Your item was processed and left our HAZELWOOD, MO 63042 facility on April 9, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## Munkey

Run 'fer the hills.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Missiles were launched yesterday per orders.


----------



## TripleF

Less than 24 hours before.....

*BLASTASIA*


----------



## Gargoyle

Goodbye Blue Sky (Waters) 2:48 

"Look mummy, there's an aeroplane up in the sky" 
Did you see the frightened ones? 
Did you hear the falling bombs? 
Did you ever wonder why we had to run for shelter when the 
promise of a brave new world unfurled beneath a clear blue 
sky? 

Did you see the frightened ones? 
Did you hear the falling bombs? 
The flames are all gone, but the pain lingers on. 

Goodbye, blue sky 
Goodbye, blue sky. 
Goodbye. 
Goodbye. 
Goodbye.


----------



## field

Damn truck broke down out of town yesterday, delaying my launch by a day. But it's a coming! 


:ss


----------



## LordOfWu

My dang horse threw a shoe...mine's going out today instead of yesterday...dang it!

0103 8555 7493 7085 2343

Doh!

:sl


----------



## ahbroody

all that means is that as he starts to dig out on Saturday.
There will be a whistling followed by more devistation.

:mn


----------



## replicant_argent

I just wanted to set what a panoramic shot of roughly 40 horsemen looked like, and I hope I can see a pic of the recipients face when these start landing. Hell of an effort to annihilate yet another victim.

:tu


----------



## Bax

The tension is starting to build, isn't it?


----------



## TripleF

40 horsemen..........

Kinda reminds me of the cold sweats I wake up with at night from the nightmares I now experience.....then I have a cigar and everything is ok. :r

Can you here the *THUNDER* yet Mr. Target??????

eeyahhhh............eeeyahh......


----------



## malinois1

I imagine he can. I am sure the front line of the Calvary will be approching in the morning!


----------



## taltos

This is about to get real ugly.:ss


----------



## shilala

This is the big day!!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

fishforfree said:


> 40 horsemen..........
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the cold sweats I wake up with at night from the nightmares I now experience.....then I have a cigar and everything is ok. :r
> 
> Can you here the *THUNDER* yet Mr. Target??????
> 
> eeyahhhh............eeeyahh......


He's a hearin hoofsteps right about now.......
I just checked and my horse is grazing at his local PO.:cp


----------



## TripleF

St. Lou Stu said:


> He's a hearin hoofsteps right about now.......
> I just checked and mine horse is grazing at his local PO.:cp


Not sure where mine is......says it left 2 days ago......
Well duhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........


----------



## Gargoyle

Would be fun to invite ourselves to a herf at the target's location. A true BOTL would want to be there to help them get over the pain. 

:BS:BS:BS:BS


----------



## Nabinger16

I can't wait to see the fallout of this nuclear attack! Epic!


----------



## ahbroody

Serious the carnage.
Just total devistation.:mn


----------



## smokeyscotch

I bet their Mail Carrier has to walk the route. I picture a guy in USPS Uniform, pulling a big Radio Flyer Wagon. Hope it doesn't tip. All that Nitro could be ugly. :ss :cp


----------



## awsmith4

Just checked and mine is in the area:gn


----------



## TripleF

smokeyscotch said:


> I bet their Mail Carrier has to walk the route. I picture a guy in USPS Uniform, pulling a big Radio Flyer Wagon. Hope it doesn't tip. All that Nitro could be ugly. :ss :cp


Now that would be funnny!!!!!:r :r :r


----------



## ja3480

Today is the day!!!!! O YEAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## houdini

awsmith4 said:


> Just checked and mine is in the area:gn


Mine too...lol :gn:chk


----------



## dwhitacre

I wonder how they deliver something that big??? 
Triple F???


----------



## Gargoyle

Received DC confirmation email. The Eagle has landed.


----------



## malinois1

Gargoyle said:


> Received DC confirmation email. The Eagle has landed.


:tpd: same here!!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

muwha ha ha ha ha!

Your item was delivered at 9:31 AM on April 11, 2008 in PORTAGE, MI 49024.

:mn:mnPoor sucka didn't even see it commin!:mn:mn

I figger that disclosing the destination now doesn't matter since his monitor is buried beneath the rubble!


----------



## TimButz2

St. Lou Stu said:


> muwha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Your item was delivered at 9:31 AM on April 11, 2008 in PORTAGE, MI 49024.
> 
> :mn:mnPoor sucka didn't even see it commin!:mn:mn
> 
> I figger that disclosing the destination now doesn't matter since his monitor is buried beneath the rubble!


:tpd:

Awaiting confirmation on the carnage...:r


----------



## dunng

Same here! :ss

Your item was delivered at 9:31 AM on April 11, 2008 in PORTAGE, MI 49024.


----------



## houdini

Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 9:31 AM on April 11, 2008 

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## awsmith4

Mine delivered as well at 9:31am


----------



## Eternal Rider

Mine says delivered at 9:31 AM 
He should be buried by now.


----------



## malinois1

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 9455 1580
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 9:31 AM on April 11, 2008 in PORTAGE, MI 49024. 
:tu:ss 

I bet My poor fool is sitting in a corner, crying and sucking his thumb!


----------



## gnukfu

Yep mine is there too - the Post Office must have wondered what the heck was going on today


----------



## bobarian

Target hit, awaiting BDA!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## taltos

The victim is on line now.:ss


----------



## My371

I am humbled...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1581275#post1581275


----------

